# Tuning a bow alone with no experience, possible?



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Have a press? Drawboard? Other equipment?


----------



## Full figured woodworking (Nov 21, 2021)

Nhart1 said:


> Have a press? Drawboard? Other equipment?


 I Have nothing. I shot in highschool and loved it but life pulled me away. I have no problems getting what I'll need. I know I like archery. I'm looking for a ready to hunt package so hopefully just have to tune not necessarily swap strings or anything for a bit anyway.


----------



## bowman297 (Nov 17, 2021)

its possible. ive been working through it the last year or so, just put new strings on the bow that I tuned out of the box last summer and its shooting bullet holes . I think you need at least a press for string/cable maintenance, and a clamp to work on really getting everything level an square.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Press, draw board, draw scale and level kit are what I use the most


----------



## Full figured woodworking (Nov 21, 2021)

bowtech2006 said:


> Press, draw board, draw scale and level kit are what I use the most


Rough guess, what would all that set me back?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Full figured woodworking said:


> Rough guess, what would all that set me back?


My press and set up 1000,. Draw board I believe was 250, but 9n YouTube you can make one very cheap. A nice vice I can't remember the cost but levels are very cheap like under 30 bucks maybe under 15 no on Amazon or eBay

I have the spike press and it was my first press and glad I spent that much on it for ease of use for me and new with a press.


----------



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

I bought my press used for 300, draw board was 200, you can diy that if your mechanically inclined. Other small tools roughly 200


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

If you can find a shop that will set up the RTH bow before they ship it to you. It won't be perfect but it will be close enough that you can shoot it while you gather the tools and the knowledge to tune it yourself. I ship bows 2-3x week. Sometimes more...


----------



## gabemeyer (11 mo ago)

If your really on a budget you can get a mobile press ($50). These aren't compatible with every bow out there, depending on limb configuration, be sure to investigate that. Then build a frame out of scrap wood or something to hold your bow securely while you operate the press. DIY draw board can also be built for less than $100. Again I only suggest this if your mechanically inclined and really on a budget. I did it for a long time before I had access to good equipment and can say my bows were tuned near perfect using mostly diy equipment. If you can spend $300-400 on a EZ press or something that is always better. Plenty of information on youtube about tuning. Goodluck


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

You are getting ahead of yourself. It appears you don't know the basics of shooting and form. Learn the basics first, maybe a class or check if an archery club is in your area for help. Starting with incorrect form is something you will need to correct in the future or become frustrated and quit.
Having a "Tuned Bow" means nothing if you have inconsistent form. 
Don't get sucked into buying a set-up because it looks good. Be realistic with yourself. 
Do you want to shoot for fun, hunt, target shoot, 3-D's.
Not being negative, just realistic.
Where are you located?


----------



## Full figured woodworking (Nov 21, 2021)

Bikeman CU said:


> You are getting ahead of yourself. It appears you don't know the basics of shooting and form. Learn the basics first, maybe a class or check if an archery club is in your area for help. Starting with incorrect form is something you will need to correct in the future or become frustrated and quit.
> Having a "Tuned Bow" means nothing if you have inconsistent form.
> Don't get sucked into buying a set-up because it looks good. Be realistic with yourself.
> Do you want to shoot for fun, hunt, target shoot, 3-D's.
> ...


I'm in Glencoe MN. I definitely get that form is important. I have a tendency to become obsessed with things I'm into and have watched hours of video and plan to record my form once I start shooting, that's how I learned to call geese, hours in the shop recording myself, far away from the wife lol


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I see nothing wrong with buying a press prior to buying a bow, especially if you live far away from a decent shop. I would buy a E Green press for @ $400, you can make a draw board for @ $50 (check out the diy section). I would buy a good used flagship bow from 2017 or later for $400 a new set of strings will set you back @ $80 (even if yours look good, buy some and set them up, save old ones for spares). Do you know your exact draw length? If not buy a bow with rotating inner cam so you can change draw length for free. Do not buy a short speed bow. One example would be a PSE Evolve 35, good all round bow and easy to adjust, or something similar. Make sure it has limb stops. If you decide to try another bow (and you will) you can sell this type bow easy and get your money back and get another one and tune it without losing much money as bows depreciate faster than a Volvo. You can get everything on line. All info is on YouTube.


----------



## Full figured woodworking (Nov 21, 2021)

I appreciate your response. I have bought a bow since my post, Hoyt helix turbo. YouTube is definitely a resource I've been watching. I'll check out the press you recommended. Thanks!


----------



## Drivenwelding (Oct 21, 2020)

Full figured woodworking said:


> I'm in Glencoe MN. I definitely get that form is important. I have a tendency to become obsessed with things I'm into and have watched hours of video and plan to record my form once I start shooting, that's how I learned to call geese, hours in the shop recording myself, far away from the wife lol


Thats one way to do it.


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

Full figured woodworking said:


> Rough guess, what would all that set me back?


I’d guess 800 to 1500 depending on press and vice you get LCA EZ press is around 400 and vices vary I will be getting OMP’s vice but it’s like 400 with wide limb attachment I would look at Spigarellie level, a good arrow level and one of the Hamskea levels and Alan and torx heads if you don’t have them all in all I’d say around 1000 if you have nothing


----------



## Jasonmorgan518 (Feb 4, 2018)

Synum bow press, homemade draw board following one of Average Jack archerys videos, and a bicycle repair stand gets you going for fairly cheap.


----------



## mbp1955 (Mar 19, 2008)

If you get a LCA press, doubtful you need a draw board. You can set the press up to be a draw board there. Other than that, a vise should be all you need. That will let you change strings/cables, add d loop and nock points, install peep, level rest/arrow, level sight, swap spacers or yoke tune. Then whatever way you want to start the tuning process, you can go from there.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

if your a little handy you can get on the diy section of archery talk and make a diy bowpress for cheap. buy some simple tools and you can do just about all of it, you dont really need a draw board unless you want one. a bow press some simple tools and you can tune ,change strings @ cables, paper tune do serving and buy a fletching jig thier cheap


----------



## kornholio (6 mo ago)

I would not recommend it to you being a novice my self. At the shop where I bought mine he told me to come back after a week or so shooting it since the string is going to stretch a bit. So I came back and it was paper tuned. 
I do not know about you but I bought the equipment to shoot right away. To do this your self I guess would take a while for you to figure out what string to rotate and how much to get it tuned. The way I figure you are going to learn this down the path but to do this all by your self right away is a daunting task.


----------

